# Bit length on my king palm router



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Hi!

I want to make mortises in red cedar 2x4. I have a upcut spiral bit witch is 3 inches long. My problem is that the bit enter only 5/8 “ in the collar and the distance between the collar and the bottom of the plate is only 1 5/8”. This leaves me with a possible bit length of 2 1/4 inch. I can cheat for a 1/4 “ if I don’t push the body of the router fully in the plunger but I don’t know if it is safe both for the tool and myself. 
I tried to find shorter upcut bit but couldn’t find anything shorter than 2 1/2“. 
what would you do?

thanks

domi


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Unusual for the shaft of the bit to only go into the collet for 5/8”. Check that there is no obstruction. I would say definitely unsafe to have a 3” bit with only 5/8” inside the collet.


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Biagio said:


> Unusual for the shaft of the bit to only go into the collet for 5/8”. Check that there is no obstruction. I would say definitely unsafe to have a 3” bit with only 5/8” inside the collet.


The collet length is 5/8”. The bit don’t want to pass through more.


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

domi125 said:


> The collet length is 5/8”. The bit don’t want to pass through more.


I have another idea: if I build a ticker jig attached to my base, the 2 1/2” bit could do the job. I found the 75-103 Freud bit that is 2 “ long but more expensive than 2 1/2”. 
what do you think of my idea?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I belive the newer cutters have K mark on the side to show how deep to inesrt the cutter into the collet.

Does you cutter have this mark?


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

A picture worth thousand words. 

for sure this bit is much too long. This collar is small for the use I intend for this router. 















This 3 “ bit protrude 3/4“ from the plate. 
I wonder if I can buy a 2 1/2” bit and thicken the plate to gain the 1/4”.


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> I belive the newer cutters have K mark on the side to show how deep to inesrt the cutter into the collet.
> 
> Does you cutter have this mark?


This cutter doesn’t have a Kmark. ( by the way it have rusted marks from my other router)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Biagio said:


> Unusual for the shaft of the bit to only go into the collet for 5/8”. Check that there is no obstruction. I would say definitely unsafe to have a 3” bit with only 5/8” inside the collet.


I agree. the forces acting on that bit, spinning at such high speed, will be tremendous. You don't want to be anywhere near if that thing gets spit out of the collet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What was your other router?
Did it fit properly in the other router?
Have you used the cutter in the other router.

I agree with the other memebers, that the cutter should go in further than that,

I would not use it in this configeration.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@domi125 
on my routers with a similar collet style, the shaft of the bit can slide right through the end of the collet, to reach the bottom of the hollowed-out shaft of the motor (minus the recommended 1/8 “). If your bit can slide through, the router is simply not designed for the task you have in mind, but for edge routing.
If it cannot slide through, there may be some defect of shaft or collet. Either way, play it safe, don’t use..


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> What was your other router? *I have a Triton under my table*
> Did it fit properly in the other router? _*It fits perfectly and slides easily *_
> Have you used the cutter in the other router. *Yes I made a lot of mortises *
> 
> ...


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Biagio said:


> @domi125
> on my routers with a similar collet style, the shaft of the bit can slide right through the end of the collet, to reach the bottom of the hollowed-out shaft of the motor (minus the recommended 1/8 “). If your bit can slide through, the router is simply not designed for the task you have in mind, but for edge routing.
> If it cannot slide through, there may be some defect of shaft or collet. Either way, play it safe, don’t use..


It cannot slide through and it jam inside the collet that I nee an unusual force to pull it out . I made a call to the company. They will send me a new collet. Probably I received a metric collet ( 6 mm instead of 6,35 mm).


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your help with this topic. 
I keep you in touch for future updates 

domi.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Domi. We would like to know how it works out...


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Last news: 

I received an email from king Canada. They send me a new collet. Waiting for the postman.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

So has your collet arrived yet?


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

I don’t know if it is arrived. I’ll go to the mailbox Monday. It’s tree miles from my house. I hope it is arrived and I will let you know.


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

I had an occasion to go to mailbox. My collet is arrived and it fits perfectly my router bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good result, @domi125 .

I like happy endings....


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy mortising.


----------



## domi125 (5 mo ago)

Thanks Jw and Biagio,
now I’m going to open a new subject for the making of these mortises.


----------

